#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2015-05-01
<Jakomo> I do adore Ununtu!
<Jakomo> Ubuntu!!!))
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2015-05-02
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/02/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<dfasd> this will be huge
